# Besoin de vos conseils et connaissances



## mOOnSlide (3 Octobre 2010)

Bonjour à tous !

Ma TV cathodique va rendre l'âme dans peu de temps je pense (le tube fatigue dangereusement), et je vais donc investire danc une TV HD. La nouvelle Apple TV m'intéresse fortement, mais j'aurai plusieurs questions avant son achat :

* Pour lire les vidéo (films, films de vacances...) stocké sur son Imac comment faut il procéder ? l'Apple TV va t'elle chercher dans le "dossier" vidéo de l'Imac ou dans la library d'Itunes (ou ailleurs) ?

* sur le site d'Apple ils précisent les formats vidéos que l'Apple TV est capable de lire " H.264 jusqu'à 720p" et  "Vidéo au format MPEG-4, jusqu'à 2,5 Mbit/s, 640 x 480 pixels" mais je pensais que le H.264 et le MPGE 4 étaient la même chose ?

Merci d'avance de pouvoir m'éclairer.


----------



## sausalito (4 Octobre 2010)

Pour la première question : les films, séries et clips sont lus depuis iTunes.


----------



## vhk (4 Octobre 2010)

il faudra transformer les formats de tes films pour être compatible avev iTunes. 

Logiciels: handbrake; iFlicks....


----------



## mOOnSlide (4 Octobre 2010)

Merci pour vos réponses 

Dommage de devoir passer obligatoirement par Itune pour lires ses vidéos. Je verrais à l'usage.


----------



## stéphane33 (5 Octobre 2010)

iFlicks petit soft qui pourra bien organiser ta bibliothèque de médias vidéos dans iTunes


----------



## mOOnSlide (5 Octobre 2010)

Je ne connais pas iFlicks, j'utilise handbrake pour convertir mes vidéos. Mais apparemment iflicks semble faire plus de choses. Je vais aller voir cela !
Merci de l'info


----------



## stéphane33 (6 Octobre 2010)

En fait iFlicks "tag" de façon précise les vidéos afin qu elles apparaissent dans la catégorie de médias iTunes que l'on a souhaité


----------



## j-j (7 Octobre 2010)

L'encodage avec de gros fichiers avec iFlicks n'est pas térrible, decalage de la bande son ...


----------



## Mungopark (7 Octobre 2010)

Heureux possesseur de l'Apple TV depuis hier, je compte convertir tous mes films (avec sous-titres srt pour la plupart ) ce week-end, j'hésite sur la méthode à utiliser aprés avoir rapidement testé ces solutions :

- Conversion avec Handbrake :
    Avantages =
                - La conversion est très rapide et d'excellente qualité

    Inconvénients =
                - Les sous-titres apparaissent minuscules avec l'Apple TV, peut-on régler la taille des sous-titres ?
                - Il faut saisir les métadonnées à la main
                - Pour les MKV avec sous-titres inclus dans le fichier il faut extraire le fichier de sous-titre avec un logiciel puis utiliser iSubtitles pour l'inclure dans le nouveau fichier s'il n'est pas au format SRT

- Conversion avec iFlicks : 
    Avantages = 
                - La récupération parfaite des métadonnées en français sur IMDB & consorts

    Inconvénients = 
                - Les sous-titres sont incrustés dans la vidéo, et sont trop gros à mon goût (je n'ai pas vu comment régler la taille)
                - Je ne sais pas si les sous-titres non SRT (.sub, .ssa, etc.) sont supportés
                - Encodage avec Quicktime donc plus lent qu'Handbrake, peu de choix de résolution

- Conversion avec iSubtitle : 
Avantages = 
                - Gestion parfaite des sous-titres, tous formats acceptés, taille réglable à priori

Inconvénients = 
                - Encodage avec Quicktime donc plus lent qu'Handbrake, peu de choix de résolution
                - Remplissage automatique des métadonnées moins puissant que iFlicks, et en anglais uniquement

Quelle est selon vous la méthode la plus efficace ?


----------



## Laurent Fignon (7 Octobre 2010)

Handbrake permet d'inclure très facilement les ST extraits de fichier MKV... La lisibilité est bonne.

Ce merveilleux logiciel permet même de se confectionner des fichier .m4v en VF/VO - ST Forcé et ST...



Laurent F


----------



## Mungopark (7 Octobre 2010)

Laurent Fignon a dit:


> Handbrake permet d'inclure très facilement les ST extraits de fichier MKV... La lisibilité est bonne.
> 
> Ce merveilleux logiciel permet même de se confectionner des fichier .m4v en VF/VO - ST Forcé et ST...
> 
> ...



Je n'ai pas réussi à inclure avec Handbrake des sous-titres présents dans un MKV sans les avoir extraits avant "à la main" et de plus à ma connaissance Handbrake ne gère que les SRT (de nombreux MKV contiennent des SSA qui permettent la mise en forme) ?


----------



## Laurent Fignon (7 Octobre 2010)

Mungopark a dit:


> Je n'ai pas réussi à inclure avec Handbrake des sous-titres présents dans un MKV sans les avoir extraits avant "à la main" et de plus à ma connaissance Handbrake ne gère que les SRT (de nombreux MKV contiennent des SSA qui permettent la mise en forme) ?



Vi, il faut les extraire "à la main", c'est un peu pénible mais pas trop... Sinon, effectivement seul les SRT passent bien, mais les nombreux  fichier mkv HD que j'ai pu fréquenter chez des amis étaient tous compatibles avec handbrake...



Laurent F


----------



## Mungopark (7 Octobre 2010)

La trop petite taille des sous-titres "soft" est dûe à l'Apple TV : 

http://discussions.info.apple.com/thread.jspa?threadID=2598427&tstart=-1

J'espère qu'une mise à jour permettra de régler la taille...


----------



## kangaroos (8 Octobre 2010)

Petit question hors sujet concernant iFlicks, est ce qu'il est capable de renseigner le champs classement en français (-10, -12, -16, -18) ou alors peut on le mettre manuellement.

Rajoute t il le tag HD ? (ça c'est moins important)


----------



## stéphane33 (8 Octobre 2010)

J'utilise ELGATO H264 avec la clé : Conversion d'excellente qualité dans tous les formats


----------



## Mungopark (8 Octobre 2010)

kangaroos a dit:


> Petit question hors sujet concernant iFlicks, est ce qu'il est capable de renseigner le champs classement en français (-10, -12, -16, -18) ou alors peut on le mettre manuellement.
> 
> Rajoute t il le tag HD ? (ça c'est moins important)



Il ajoute les informations trouvées dans themoviedb.org pour les films et thetvdb.org pour les séries (en français si disponibles), on peut bien sûr les mettre à la main aussi.

Il gère aussi le tag HD (pas testé mais ça permet de lire la version HD ou SD selon l'appareil).

Finalement je vais utiliser Handbrake + Roadmovie (qui a l'air d'être le meilleur soft d'incrustage de sous-titres) le temps que le bug de taille des sous-titres soit résolu...


----------



## Laurent Fignon (8 Octobre 2010)

stéphane33 a dit:


> J'utilise ELGATO H264 avec la clé : Conversion d'excellente qualité dans tous les formats



Perso je suis un peu déçu  de ce produit car :

1- La taille des fichiers HD convertis est très volumineuse...
2- Il m'arrive souvent d'avoir des scènes non fluides avec des accoups dans la diffusion d'images lorsque je visionne un fichier m4v encodé à partir d'un fichier MKV...
3- Parfois la conversion plante sans raison



Laurent F


----------



## mOOnSlide (8 Octobre 2010)

Quelqu'un équipé de l'apple TV a t'il essayé de convertir ses films avec Quicktime, avec la fonction "partager ", "ITunes" ?
ça donne quoi ?


----------

